# missed lunchtime progynova



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi ya, 

I am 6 weeks pregnant today and missed my lunchtime progynova yesterday. I realised at about 5.30 and took it then but I am worried that it will have done some damage and the instruction leaflet said that it would cause a bleed, which I am sure you understand is the last thing that I want. I took my evening dose a bit late than normal (11.30 instead of 8/8.30) to try to space them out. 

Am I being a complete panic merchant?  I am sorry, but I am so worried now about my little bean.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't panic ;-) The effects of these hormones last for days. It takes 5 days for it to clear from your system after taking one tablet. Spreading them evenly throughout the day helps to keep the levels of drug in the blood as smooth as possible; larger gaps between doses means the levels may fluctuate a bit more but it would be very unlikely for them to drop so low that you'd experience a breakthrough bleed.

Try not to stress and keep


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for getting back to me. I will calm down now I know that I'm sure. 

Thanks again x


----------

